# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Αναζητηση mosfet

## JOUN

Καλημερα.
Δεν βρηκα καποιο σημειο για αναζητηση εξαρτηματων οποτε το βαζω εδω:
Ποιο νομιζετε οτι ειναι το mosfet στην φωτο;
Αυτο​ παντως δεν ειναι..

----------


## chip

αφού δεν ξέρεις ποιο είναι πως αποφάσισες να το χαρακτηρίσεις mosfet?
εγώ πάντως βασιζόμενος στο 13009 και το σήμα της fairchild έκανα αναζήτηση μου έβγαλε τρία τρανζίστορ με 13009
https://www.fairchildsemi.com/search/?searchText=13009

 και θα πίστευα οτι είναι αυτό
https://www.fairchildsemi.com/datash...J/FJA13009.pdf

----------


## JOUN

> αφού δεν ξέρεις ποιο είναι πως αποφάσισες να το χαρακτηρίσεις mosfet?


Σωστα..
Μαλλον ειναι αυτο που λες.
Παντως βλεπω εδω: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-100-orig...item27d0658b41 οτι το case του δεν ειναι εντελως ιδιο με το δικο μου.
Οι διαστασεις συμφωνουν αλλα εμενα εχει εκεινες τις εγκοπες στο πλαι που στο αλλο δεν υπαρχουν.

----------


## UV.

Γιώργο σε τσάκωσα  :Tongue2: 
επισκευάζεις τροφοδοτικό πισιού και μας το κρύβεις  :whistle: 
δες εδώ STW13009 υπάρχουν πολλά τέτοια με αυτό το νούμερο και νομίζω κάνουν όλα για μια τέτοια περίπτωση
αλήθεια ακόμη δεν ήρθε το ολοκληρωμένο για την LCD;

----------


## JOUN

> επισκευάζεις τροφοδοτικό πισιού και μας το κρύβεις


Nικο εχω επισκευασει πολλα,δεν ειναι το πρωτο αλλα μπορω μεχρι ενα σημειο να το ψαξω..
Το συγκεκριμενο ηπιε μερικα λιτρα νερο απο την προχθεσινη μπορα και πνιγηκε.Ειναι απο τροφοδοτικο για λεντοταινιες και ηταν ψιλοεκτεθειμενο σε εξωτερικο μπαρ.
Λες οτι κανει και αυτο σωστα;Το λεω γιατι εχει καλη τιμη.

Τα υπολοιπα στο αλλο νημα

----------


## Panοs

γιωργο κανει και αυτο που εχεις στο link...
το συγκεκριμένο(mje13009)ειναι swiching transistor και οχι mosfet το οποιο χρισημοποιειτε στα περισσότερα τροφοδοτικά pc
και αυτο που εχεις στο link στο πρωτο post κανει..
ειναι το ιδιο τρανσιστορ σε διαφορετικο κέλυφος...

----------


## UV.

το θέμα είναι ότι θέλεις δύο ζευγάρι ή ενδεχομένως πιο πολλά για καβάτζα!
αυτό που θα επιλέξεις έναντι κάποιου άλου δες το pdf τους τι ισχύ δίνουν ρεύματα και τάση

----------


## UV.

και γιατί λες ότι είναι φθηνότερο αφού αυτό που έδειξα έχει 3,9€

----------


## UV.

ναι έχεις δίκιο είναι 5pcs και συμφέρει
με την διαφορά ότι θέλουν μόνωση ενώ το άλλο όχι

----------


## JOUN

Ναι εχουν μονωτικο επανω στην ψυκτρα.
Ενταξει ευχαριστω,θα παραγγειλω τα 5 τμχ να εχω και καβατζα.

----------


## UV.

το τροφοδοτικό θα το φτιάξουμε τώρα που έχεις "καθαρό" μυαλό να μην πάει άχρηστο το supply;

----------


## chip

όσα τρανζίστορ βλέπω fairchild σε αυτό το package δεν έχουν εγκοπές...
φαίνεται... ή το δικό σου είναι παλαιότερο και η fairchild άλλαξε καλούπι ή το δικό σου είναι μαϊμού  :Lol:

----------


## JOUN

> το τροφοδοτικό θα το φτιάξουμε τώρα που έχεις "καθαρό" μυαλό να μην πάει άχρηστο το supply;


Nικο αν δεν με βαρεθηκες εγω δεν εχω προβλημα..
Μονο μην μου πεις να παρω μετρησεις απο το καινουριο γιατι δεν θελω να το πειραξω(μην γινει τιποτα και μ'αυτο και θελω να δωσω την τηλεοραση αυριο.. )

Φιλε chip και εγω το ιδιο βλεπω..Κοιτωντας ομως στο ebay, οσα κινεζικα(μαιμουδες) βλεπω ειναι με το αλλο package δηλ ιδια με το fairchild αρα μαλλον το εχουν αλλαξει.

----------


## UV.

εντάξει Γιώργο και δεν χρειαζόμαστε το "έτοιμο για να φύγει" 
θα το δούμε ίσως αύριο γιατί ο Κώστας ή Γιάννης με την sony bravia KDL-32U2000 με "έφτιαξε" και επιβεβαίωνε την προφητεία στο #17

----------


## JOUN

Αυριο,μεθαυριο,οποτε θελεις..

----------


## chip

παρατηρώ οτι με αυτό το καλούπι βγαίνουν τα sanken και τα toshiba δηλαδή γιαπωνέζικα... άρα μπορεί ο κινέζος να ειδικεύεται στις αντιγραφές γιαπωνέζικων και βάζει τέτοιο καλούπι... ή ακόμα αγοράζει γιαπωνέζικα σε μεγάλες ποσότητες και τα μετονομάζει... για να βγάλει μεγαλύτερη ποικιλία στα εξαρτήματα που πουλάει....

----------


## UV.

δεν χρειάζεται να αντιγράφουν πλέον οι κινέζοι
έχουν αποκτήσει την τεχνογνωσία εδώ και χρόνια

----------


## UV.

επανερχόμαστε
κάνε αυτούς τους ελέγχους για αρχή
1. είναι σταθερή η +5.2 ST/BY;
2. είναι σταθερή η τάση στη "πύλη" του ZDTM801 σταθερή;
4. αν όχι είναι σταθερή η τάση PFC_OUT;
5. είναι σταθερή η τάση στο πιν 11 του ICM801;
6. είναι σταθερή η τάση στο πιν 15 του ICM801;

----------


## JOUN

Λοιπον.
Πρωτα δες αυτο το σχεδιο:http://elektrotanya.com/samsung_bn44.../download.html  ειναι ποιο κοντινο στο δικο μου( ακριβως το ιδιο δεν υπαρχει)  
1  Ναι
2  Ναι στο πιν 1 (αυτο εννοεις πυλη ετσι; ) ειναι 1,91 V
3  Στα ακρα του CP815 ειναι 387V σταθερα
4 ΟΧΙ ξεκιναει με 0.530 και σε δευτερολεπτα πεφτει στα 0.2
5 ΟΧΙ ξεκιναει απο 8.2 και σε δευτερολεπτα παει στα 15

Βλεπω οτι στα 4 και 5 εχουμε θεμα,σωστα; (στην δικη μου αριθμηση,εσυ ξεχασες το 3 )
Πες μου κατι:Μετραω στα ακρα της BD801S και εχω περιπου 190V ενω στο PFC_DC εχω σταθερα 380..Ολο το κυκλωμα εκει με το QP801S και την DP805 υπαρχει για να διορθωνει το συνημιτονο ισχυος και να ειναι συμφασικα ταση-ενταση η λεω μ@λ@κιες;

----------


## UV.

> Ολο το κυκλωμα εκει με το QP801S και την DP805 υπαρχει για να διορθωνει το συνημιτονο ισχυος και να ειναι συμφασικα ταση-ενταση η λεω μ@λ@κιες;


χαχα ποιό συνημίτονο!
...το τόξο εφαπτομένης!  :hahahha: 
μ@λ@κιες!

----------


## UV.

Λοιπόν με το νέο σχέδιο
ναι το πρόβλημα είναι στην IC_VCC (με την νέα ονομασία) έπρεπε να είναι +15V σταθερή
1. πες από πόσο μέχρι πόσο μετράς στην κάθοδο της DB803;
2. πόσο μετράς στην βάση του QB802;

----------


## UV.

με κλειστό το τροφοδοτικό θα δεις ότι στον CP815 έχεις τη γνωστή +310V
στην γέφυρα μέτραγες +190 γιατί είναι της κυματομορή της διπλής ανόρθωσης
το κύκλωμα αυτό εκει στην γέφυρα με το MOSFET τις διόδους και το πηνίο υλοποιούν έναν stepup converter
είναι σαν των notebook τα μαραφέτια με τα MOSFET τις διόδους και το πηνία που έχουν για τις τάσεις τους
εδώ απλά ανεβάζει την τάση για safety factor για τα σκαμπανεβάσματα (κατεβάσματα) του δικτύου
οι αυτεπαγωγές είναι γελοίες για να πούμε ότι κάνει ή χρειάζεται να κάνει διόρθωση συνημιτόνου  :Think:

----------


## JOUN

Συντελεστή ισχύος ήθελα να πω.
Γιατί το PFC δεν σημαίνει power factor correction;

----------


## UV.

ναι αυτό συμαίνει
αλλά με άλλη έννοια (Ψινάκης)

----------


## UV.

δεν θα απαντήσεις το #21;

----------


## UV.

hello! hrrrrrrrrrrrr ron  :Sleep:

----------


## UV.

Λοιπόν επειδή αργείς
απαντώ γιατί είμαστε κοντά στην λύση
αν είναι σταθερή η τάση της διόδου (πολύ πιθανό) 
το πρόβλημα είναι στα QB802 ZDB805 DB804
φτιάχτηκε ήδη!
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ δεν πρέπει να βραχυκυκλώσεις τα C E γιατί υλοποιεί τροφοδοτικό από τα +18V στα +15V

----------


## JOUN

> Λοιπόν με το νέο σχέδιο
> ναι το πρόβλημα είναι στην IC_VCC (με την νέα ονομασία) έπρεπε να είναι +15V σταθερή
> 1. πες από πόσο μέχρι πόσο μετράς στην κάθοδο της DB803;
> 2. πόσο μετράς στην βάση του QB802;


1  11.5 και μετα απο κανενα λεπτο που κατι ζεσταινεται πεταγεται στα 19.6
2 ξεκιναει στα 9.53 και μετα απο λιγο στα 16

Συγνωμη που αργω αλλα μετα απο καναδυο λεπτα αλλαζουν οι τασεις οποτε περιμενω να παρω τις τιμες πριν και μετα..\
Ξαναλεω οτι μετα απο μισο-ενα λεπτο λειτουργιας τα QM801 και QM802 αν και πανω σε ψυκτρα,ζεματανε σε σημειο που δεν μπορεις να τα ακουμπησεις..

Πρεπει να φυγω,φωναζει η γυναικα..
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## UV.

> Συγνωμμη που αργω αλλα μετα απο καναδυο λεπτα αλλαζουν οι τασεις οποτε περιμενω να παρω τις τιμες πριν και μετα..


όχι είναι μεγάλος χρόνος
10" είναι ήδη πολλά
έχεις άλλαξει τον CB806;



> Πρεπει να φυγω,φωναζει η γυναικα..


τι πέφτει παντόφλα;
για να μην γίνει καμιά μαλ@κία τα λέμε almera

----------


## JOUN

> όχι είναι μεγάλος χρόνος
> 10" είναι ήδη πολλά
> έχεις άλλαξει τον CB806;


 Απο τα πρωτα που κοιταξα,ειναι ενταξει..

Αlmera τοτε..

----------


## JOUN

Kατι που καταλαβα μολις τωρα:Το σωστο σχεδιο που ειναι αυτο http://elektrotanya.com/samsung_bn44.../download.html οπως ειπα και παραπανω μαλλον ειναι σκαναρισμενο..
Αυτο εχει σαν αποτελεσμα να μην μπορεις να κανεις search ενα εξαρτημα μεσα στο pdf.
Τουλαχιστον τωρα που το καταλαβα θα ψαχνω με το ματι..

----------


## JOUN

> Λοιπόν με το νέο σχέδιο
> ναι το πρόβλημα είναι στην IC_VCC (με την νέα ονομασία) έπρεπε να είναι +15V σταθερή


Ναι.. ξεχασα να το απαντησω αυτο..Τωρα που καταλαβα τι παιζει με το σχεδιο να σου πω οτι το IC_VCC αντι για 15V ειναι 386V..Πως σου φαινεται;
Επειδη μου φανηκε πολυ "καπως" μετρησα αντισταση μεταξυ IC_VCC(πιν 8 του ICP801S ) και PFC_DC και εχει πολυ χαμηλη αντισταση(2.5Ωμ).

----------


## UV.

> να σου πω οτι το IC_VCC αντι για 15V ειναι 386V..Πως σου φαινεται;


...το μυαλό σου και καμία λύρα! :Tongue2: 

βρε πόσο δύσκολο είναι να μετράς με το σωστό GND?
πας να παρεκτρέψεις την λύση σε λάθος μονοπάτια;
βγάλε το QB802 και δες αν έχεις σταθερή τάση στην κάθοδο της DB803

----------


## JOUN

> ...το μυαλό σου και καμία λύρα!


Καλα τα λες..Αντι για το ICP801S μετρουσα το ICB801S..
Tελικα το IC_VCC στην αρχη ειναι 8.8V και μετα απο λιγο παει στα 15.5V..
Eβγαλα και το QB802 και η ταση στην καθοδο της DB803 ειναι σταθερη βραχος 24.84V.

----------


## UV.

> Αντι για το ICP801S μετρουσα το ICB801S..


έχεις ροπή προς την καταστροφή




> Eβγαλα και το QB802 και η ταση στην καθοδο της DB803 ειναι σταθερη βραχος 24.84V.


...τελείωσε ...φτιάχτηκε ...παίζει ήδη  :Ψώνιο: 

ή ακόμη δεν άλλαξες τρανζίστορ

----------


## JOUN

Ξερω γω Νικο.. Συμφωνα μ'αυτο:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Peak-atlas-D...-/271110306563 το τρανζιστορ ειναι ενταξει..Μεχρι και το gain που μου βγαζει (189) ειναι σωστο..
Αν λες οτι εχει προβλημα να το αλλαξω.Θα κοιταξω μηπως το εχω σε κανενα αλλο τροφοδοτικο..

----------


## UV.

δεν έχεις κάποιο παρόμοιο για να δεις και πόσο καλό είναι το οργανάκι που έχεις;

----------


## JOUN

Μεχρι τωρα δεν με εχει γελασει.Δεν ελεγχει απλως για διακοπη η βραχυκυκλωμα,κανει διαφορους αλλους ελεγχους.
Εννοειται οτι  το πολυμετρο μου δειχνει οτι ειναι ενταξει.

----------


## UV.

το τρανζίστορ αυτό έχει super χαρακτηριστικά (είναι πάρα πολύ γρήγορο έχει μεγάλο ρεύα συλλέκτη μεγάλο HFE μικρό V Sat κλπ)
αλλά νομίζω ότι όλα αυτά *δεν χρειάζονται* πλην του μικρού V Sat 
γι αυτό σου λέω βάλε ένα που έχεις!

----------


## UV.

ή εκτός αν φταίει το οπτοκάπλερ PC801S (βραχυκύκλωσε C E) για δοκιμή

----------


## JOUN

Νίκο σαν ποιο να βάλω;Ενα οποιοδήποτε NPN με ίδιο case;
Θα κοιτάξω αύριο αν βρω τίποτα..

Το οπτο το είχα αλλάξει παλιοτερα αλλά είναι εντάξει.Ασε που έχω πάρει καμμία 20αρια αλλά ποτε δεν βρήκα ενα καμένο σε τροφοδοτικό..

----------


## UV.

δεν είπα να αντικαταστήσεις το οπτο το βραχυκύκλωμα κάνει την δουλειά
τώρα που το έχεις εκτός δες αν η τάση στην βάση του είναι σταθερή θα πρέπει να είναι 15.7V

----------


## UV.

> Νίκο σαν ποιο να βάλω;Ενα οποιοδήποτε NPN με ίδιο case;


δε χρειάζεται να είναι το ίδιο case και πιστεύω και 1Α θα είναι αρκετό

----------


## UV.

που είσαι στο Χονγκ Κονγκ; Ταϊβάν; πήγες για τρανζίστορ;

----------


## JOUN

> δεν είπα να αντικαταστήσεις το οπτο το βραχυκύκλωμα κάνει την δουλειά
> τώρα που το έχεις εκτός δες αν η τάση στην βάση του είναι σταθερή θα πρέπει να είναι 15.7V


Καλημερα Νικο.
Λοιπον:Τρανζιστορ δεν βρηκα αλλα ειμαι 100% σιγουρος οτι δεν ειναι καμενο..Ουτε βραχυκυκλωμενο ειναι ,ουτε ανοιχτο,B-C και B-E μου μετρανε κανονικα και το οργανακι το δειχνει σωστο.
Επισης:Μετρησα την ταση στην βαση του και ειναι 16.1V.
Αυτο που δεν καταλαβαινω ειναι γιατι ψαχνουμε τα εξαρτηματα του τροφοδοτικου 5V stand by..Και το QB802 και η DB803 ειναι στο κομματι αυτο.
Α! Βραχυκυκλωσα και το οπτο που ειπες αλλα επειδη ειναι στα 5Vstby σταματησε το τροφοδοτικο τελειως..Δεν ανοιγε επειδη δεν ειχε τα 5V

----------


## UV.

> Τρανζιστορ δεν βρηκα αλλα ειμαι 100% σιγουρος οτι δεν ειναι καμενο..Ουτε βραχυκυκλωμενο ειναι ,ουτε ανοιχτο,B-C και B-E μου μετρανε κανονικα και το οργανακι το δειχνει σωστο.


Γιώργο είσαι στο 99% της επισκευής και δεν κάνεις το 1% για να την τελειώσεις!
τρανζίστορ να βρεις γιατί είμαι 100% σίγουρος ότι (δεν ειναι καμενο..Ουτε βραχυκυκλωμενο ειναι ,ουτε... κλπ) αλλά φταίει αυτό




> Επισης:Μετρησα την ταση στην βαση του και ειναι 16.1V.


δεν είπες αν είναι σταθερή (το πιθανότερο) γιατί αυτό μας ενδιαφέρει




> Αυτο που δεν καταλαβαινω ειναι γιατι ψαχνουμε τα εξαρτηματα του τροφοδοτικου 5V stand by..Και το QB802 και η DB803 ειναι στο κομματι αυτο.


είχες πει ότι κατάλαβες πως λειτουργεί αυτό το τροφοδοτικό και *δεν* έπρεπε να έχεις αυτήν την απορία  :Σκέψη: 
εξηγώ:
το τροφοδοτικό των +5V STBY εκτός από την τάση των +5V STBY δίνει και μία δεύτερη τροφοδοσία την τάση IC_VCC που τροφοδοτεί τα ολοκληρωμένα μπροστά στο ΗΟΤ τμήμα του τροφοδοτικού και τα QB802 και η DB803 ανήκουν σε αυτό και εκεί εστιάσαμε το πρόβλημα

ξανά το μυαλό σου και καμία λύρα  :Tongue2: 



> Α! Βραχυκυκλωσα και το οπτο που ειπες αλλα επειδη ειναι στα 5Vstby σταματησε το τροφοδοτικο τελειως..Δεν ανοιγε επειδη δεν ειχε τα 5V


είπαμε πως αν δεν είσαι 100% συγκεντρωμένος δεν πρόκειται να το φτιάξεις αλλά είναι και επικίνδυνο!
Δεν σου είπα να βραχυκυκλώσεις όποιο οπτοκάπλερ βρεις μπροστά σου αλλά συγκεκριμένα το PC801S
δες τι σου έγραψα στο #40 



> ή εκτός αν φταίει το οπτοκάπλερ PC801S (βραχυκύκλωσε C E) για δοκιμή


φυσικά αν βραχυκυκλώσεις το PC804S θα κάνει αυτά που λες και θα μπορούσες και να το καταστρέψεις τελείως

----------


## UV.

στην πραγματικότητα το τροφοδοτικό των +5V STBY δίνει *και μία τρίτη τάση* την VCC του εαυτού του για το πιν 2 του ICB801S
αλλά δεν μας απασχολεί

----------


## JOUN

> Δεν σου είπα να βραχυκυκλώσεις όποιο οπτοκάπλερ βρεις μπροστά σου αλλά συγκεκριμένα το PC801S
> δες τι σου έγραψα στο #40 
> 
> φυσικά αν βραχυκυκλώσεις το PC804S θα κάνει αυτά που λες και θα μπορούσες και να το καταστρέψεις τελείως


Νικο ναι το PC801S βραχυκυκλωσα και δεν εβγαζε την ταση των 5Vstby..Tι να σου πω..
Τρανζιστορ δεν βρηκα κατι που να ειναι "κοντα" αν θελεις πες μου καποιο που να βρισκεται ευκολα στην ελληνικη αγορα και ταιριαζει αλλιως πρεπει να παρω απο εξω και  καταλαβαινεις..




> δεν είπες αν είναι σταθερή (το πιθανότερο) γιατί αυτό μας ενδιαφέρει


Nαι ειναι εντελως σταθερη..

----------


## UV.

Γιώργο σου είπα κάνε δοκιμή με ότι έχεις δεν χρειάσεται να είναι "κοντινό"

----------


## UV.

> Νικο ναι το PC801S βραχυκυκλωσα και δεν εβγαζε την ταση των 5Vstby..Tι να σου πω..


αυτό είναι κουφό
γιατί το PC801S είναι το ΟΝ OFF του τροφοδοτικού και θα πρέπει να έχεις πολύ μικρή τάση ανάμεσα στα δύο C E του οπτοκάπλερ
δεν σχετίζεται σε καμία περίπτωση με την +5V STBY

----------


## UV.

αν συμφωνείς νομίζω ότι πρέπει να δούμε το θέμα του PC801S γιατί σχετίζεται άμεσα με αυτά που ψάχνουμε και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να επηρεάζει τα +5V
ελπίζω να μην βλέπουμε διαφορετικά πράγματα!
αυτό που βλέπω εγώ πέρνει με τον συλλέκτη την τάση της D803 και με τον εκπομπό την δίνει στα RB808 ZDB805 και DB804 για να φτιάξει την +6,1V στην βάση του τρανζίστορ και έχει την RB805 προς GND πουθενά αλλού!
και αφού ακόμη και το QB802 είναι εκτός τι είναι αυτό που ρίχνει την +5V STBY?

----------


## JOUN

Σωστα..
Οταν βραχυκυκλωσα το οπτο μαλλον δεν καταλαβα οτι εννοουσες χωρις το QB802..Tωρα που το καταλαβα ,το βραχυκυκλωσα παλι και η 5V STBY υπαρχει κανονικα..
Eπισης εβαλα στην θεση του QB802 το E13007-2 (ΠΡΟΣΕΞΑ ΟΤΙ ΟΙ ΑΚΡΟΔΕΚΤΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΑΠΟΔΑ) αλλα δεν επαιξε..

----------


## UV.

> Οταν βραχυκυκλωσα το οπτο μαλλον δεν καταλαβα οτι εννοουσες χωρις το QB802..Tωρα που το καταλαβα ,το βραχυκυκλωσα παλι και η 5V STBY υπαρχει κανονικα..


σε καμία περίπτωση (με ή χωρίς) (τρανζίστορ που είναι ΟΚ) έπρεπε να επηρεάζεται η έξοδος +5V
η αντίσταση RB808 πρέπει να είναι συνδεμένη στο συλλέκτη του τρανζίστορ με 0Ω σύνδεση (περίπου βραχυκύκλωμα οπτοκάπλερ)




> Eπισης εβαλα στην θεση του QB802 το E13007-2 (ΠΡΟΣΕΞΑ ΟΤΙ ΟΙ ΑΚΡΟΔΕΚΤΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΑΠΟΔΑ) αλλα δεν επαιξε..


ΓΚΑΑΑΣΠ!!!
ΣΜΠΑΡΑΚΟΥΑΑΑΑΑΚ!!!
Μα τις τηγανίτες!!!
βρε δεν περίμενα να βρεις τόσο άσχετο τρανζίστορ!
οποιδήποτε τρανζίστορ χαμηλών τάσεων 
τώρα λέω βάλε κάποιο άλλο πιό "κοντινό"

----------


## JOUN

Nικο δεν μπορεσα ναβρω κατι..
Πες μου καποιο παραπλησιο που πιστευεις οτι βρισκεται ευκολα στην αγορα,να αγγαρεψω ενα φιλο απο Θεσσαλονικη να μου το φερει.

----------

